
We've built an artificially intelligent news app. Thoughts and Suggestions? - SiddharthG16
https://itunes.apple.com/in/app/pipes-news-technology-business/id1026902178?mt=8
======
ankurdhama
Don't call it AI news app. It gives an impression that this news app doesn't
do anything at all and is just a marketing gimmick. Differentiate your app
based on what it actually does and I am sure "being intelligent" in not what
it does.

